# Tear stains on face and beard



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

Any suggestions/remedies that will help with tear stains. Chewie's entire face in reddish brown.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hello,
I think different things work for different dogs but this is what worked for me after trying almost every product out there. I feed PawNaturaw organic raw food, bison, no poultry. They get salmon oil and organic Kefir added to their food daily. And I wash/wipe the eye area with 10ppm colloidal silver water twice a day. Several times during the day I blotted the under eye area dry if I noted it was wet with tears. It took a few months for the stains to grow out as there is no bleaching involved. But I now have white faces and I only clean with silver water once a day and sometimes I can skip a day. Good luck!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been feeding my 3 fluffs with probiotic yogurt after reading suggestions from here. Some members use organic probiotic yogurt but I can't get it near where I am so I use Danone Activia. I get a case from Costco and they have different flavors. I give each about 1 tablespoon per day. I also add 1/4 teaspoon of buttermilk powder into the yogurt. I read from SM that buttermilk can help with tear stain so I mixed it right into the yogurt. So far I've seen a huge improvement in all my 3 fluffs. You should have seen their faces 6 months ago, they had major stain all over. They're a lot better now except where there's old stain that hasn't been trimmed off. The new growth has no stain at all. I even tried Angel Eyes but that didn't seem to help at all. I heard that it works miracle for some and not for others.

The pic below was taken in May after using the yogurt for about 2 months. I'll try to post a picture from Jan/Feb and a more current one so you can see the difference.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi, There was a really informative link recently. Do a search for tear staining and you'll see. There are soooo many contributors that you'll be amazed!


good luck, mary anna herk and theena :wub:


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Sep 14 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829662


> Hello,
> I think different things work for different dogs but this is what worked for me after trying almost every product out there. I feed PawNaturaw organic raw food, bison, no poultry. They get salmon oil and organic Kefir added to their food daily. And I wash/wipe the eye area with 10ppm colloidal silver water twice a day. Several times during the day I blotted the under eye area dry if I noted it was wet with tears. It took a few months for the stains to grow out as there is no bleaching involved. But I now have white faces and I only clean with silver water once a day and sometimes I can skip a day. Good luck![/B]



What is Collodal Silver Water and where do you get it? Thanks


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (DebbieG @ Sep 14 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829644


> Any suggestions/remedies that will help with tear stains. Chewie's entire face in reddish brown.[/B]


Are you using bottled water? The clorine from tap water will discolor the tears. Also, if he dosen't drink out of a water bottle you will have a problem when he drinks from a bowl and then eats as his face will be wet and that will pick up any color from the foods whether it is organic or not. You will have to clean his eyes every morning and then use a small makeup brush and dap a little cornstarch on the wet part under his eyes. Some dogs are more prone to this than others. Hope his helps.
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Fred's tear stains have all of a sudden increased also. I give him NB sweet potato and Fish and just added the Sweet potato and vension. I am wondering if that addition is the reason. I give him the Dannon's yogurt. What is Collodal Silver Water? I also have used the cornstartch to dry his face. I use a Brita filter pitcher --don't know if that is sufficent for his water,though.I think I can get the buttermilk powder at WalMart. This tear staining is such a problem.

I just trimmed him to a puppy cut--and he seems so much happier and since he hits every water puddle in the yard--I am happy too!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Colloidal silver is water with silver ions in it. Silver is a natural antibacterial and antifungal. I get it on line. I use the 10ppm, I don't believe more concentrated forms make any difference. One of the problems with tear staining is that the moisture from the tears makes a wonderful place for bacteria and yeast, whose byproducts stain, to grow. I don't have to worry so much about keeping the face dry, in fact, when I clean with it I leave the under eye area moist. I use Kefir instead of yogurt because it contains more bang for your buck (lactobacilli) which also helps with retarding the growth of yeast. I use only plain (no added sugar or colorants) and organic for my pups. I, however, love the fruit flavored ones! For those of you who aren't familiar with it, Kefir is like a drinkable yogurt, very popular in the Middle East. and very yummy. With the addition of a raw diet, I only have to clean the faces every 2-3 days, apart from clearing some minor "sleepies" from the corner of the eyes sometimes.


----------



## Lulu2014 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you I'm gonna try that. Do you think 6 month old puppies can have the Kelfer?


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> Hello,
> And I wash/wipe the eye area with 10ppm colloidal silver water twice a day. Several times during the day I blotted the under eye area dry if I noted it was wet with tears. It took a few months for the stains to grow out as there is no bleaching involved. But I now have white faces and I only clean with silver water once a day and sometimes I can skip a day. Good luck!


I just received my order of Mesosilver 20ppm colloidal silver this week. I am really happy to see that you've had success with this method. Did you dilute the silver water at all when applying? What did you use to apply? Do you dry it off after applying? I am using a qtip at the moment and have been drying the hair after application. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Terre & Denne


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> I don't have to worry so much about keeping the face dry, in fact, when I clean with it I leave the under eye area moist. .


 Gigi - Oops, I see that you answered one of my questions in a previous post. My apologies for asking again. Would be interested in your method of application. I got the 20ppm upon a recommendation from a friend who has used this for herself and her dog. Next time, I will likely get the less expensive 10ppm. I also had to pay for expedited shipping so it would not freeze in transit. I sure hope it works because I've tried so many things. Right now, I am homecooking for Denne which I did for my previous Malt for years. He lived to be 18 yrs, 2 months old. I have also given him unflavored goat's milk kefir. I will probably start that up again. 

Thanks, Terre & Denne


----------

